# super cart



## Honeyboy (Feb 23, 2004)

Looking for a good quality super cart? Anybody know of one. prefferably with turf tires as i'm using this in the field.


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

Second that - any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

How many supers do you want to haul at a time? I found a garden cart at Lowe's for about $90 two years ago, does all I need it to do. Pulls by hand, holds two stacks of supers on it's bed. As tall as i trust them to go before tipping over... :no: Has oversize tires, compared to the little red wagon style. But not the real large tires found on lawn tractors. 

Of course, if you'll looking for motorized, or hauling 100's on the cart, simply ignore me. :doh:
Regards,
Steven


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

I am actually more interested in something along the lines of a hand truck that can be used 'off road'!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

The same question crossed my mind last weekend. I'm trying to carry syrup, empty supers, pollen patties, smoker etc...and ultimately had to make multiple trips...
StevenG....I'll take a look at Lowes when I'm next in town.
Thanks


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

If I had it to do over again, I think I'd look at building one, with a wider wheel base. Maybe two supers wide, 3 or 4 supers long? :applause: Less likely to tip over that way on rougher terrain. I've seen those two-wheels yard carts with bicycle type wheels. They have a wider base than the garden wagons, but I wonder how feasible those would really be? Don't ask me how I know there's a height limit to the number of supers I can carry on mine. :doh:
Regards,
Steven


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beescarts.htm


Also, the Lowes little yellow wagon works well as long as you can avoid the chuck holes...


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

here is a all terrain pallet truck just build what ever type of pallet you want and pull away. 

http://www.gemplers.com/product/143065/All-terrain-Pallet-Truck


----------



## Hevyduty (Feb 8, 2010)

I have about 75 hives and move them all to pollination jobs with a handtruck and a ramp on my trailer. What I did was buy the large blue handtruck from harbour freight and two extra wheels and tires the same size. remove the axle and cut two lengths of plastic pipe to use as spacers , when you replace the axle slide the extra wheels inside the frame and what you have is a 4 wheeled handtruck . I can move double deeps with 2 shallows over rough or soft ground.


----------



## SPRUCE BEE (Mar 14, 2009)

Here's what you need!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzJfEAjRFds
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lake thompson honey (Feb 11, 2007)

i have a beekeeping cart purchase from dadants i think with rubber tires, hand brakes, foot pedal controlled forks for getting under stacks and tipping them back and then releasing to set them down.i believe it was made by valleycraft. we pull honey with forklifts and dont use them any more. i also have several with hard tires.


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

This looks like it might work, but it doesn't say how wide it is.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200381545_200381545


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

I have worked with tree trucks. I don't think it will work because their backs are rounded and not square. You would have to try it with a super before you committed to buy.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

mythomane said:


> Also, the Lowes little yellow wagon works well as long as you can avoid the chuck holes...


That's what I used. The tires are pnuematic and invariably deflate at different rates. When loaded you know which ones aren't full quickly. They get VERY top heavy and turning can exacerbate this dramatically. More than 4 full supers on there and it'll tip if given any chance. I park nearby and haul full supers by hand. I do still use the wagon for hauling my inspection supplies and occaional empty supers. It works okay for bulky (but light) stuff.


----------



## smoke (Jan 17, 2006)

l ordered a "muck Cart" from Grower's supply. 

http://www.growerssupply.com/farm/supplies/prod1;;pg106878_106878.html

I mounted a plywood base on the lower structure with a low rim around it. Did not attach the upper retaining ring. I use flat bunge cords which hook on the front structure under my platform, up over the load, and attach to the handle removal knobs. Works great for 1 to 3 supers. Rolls easy, has a kick stand when stopped, and breaks down for storage. I made my platform slightly wider than a 20 inch super yet it still clears the tires by 1/2 inch on each side after adding the rim. It is also light enough to easily throw into the truck.


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

I was thinking about trying this out:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601052&hasJS=true

It is 20" wide and the platform rests above the wheels, so it will fit supers

It will haul up to 250lbs - so maybe 3 or 4 at a time

Supers could be tied down with bungee cords.

And, if it didn't work, I could still use it during deer season!

Any thoughts?


----------



## smoke (Jan 17, 2006)

The problem I would see NDnewbeek is that the cart/truck must be able to stand up on it's own to load it and remain upright after doing so. The large diameter tires is a plus however you give up some usefulness because of the narrow width if it is thawing/extermely wet which is when I need to use mine.


----------



## buzzbuzz (Oct 20, 2009)

I was considering building one of these in the coming spring. Similar ones can be purchased from garden supply companies.

http://gardencartblog.blogspot.com/2007/05/prepublication-book-update.html


----------



## HEV261 (Jan 2, 2010)

HI if you are not a bigtime beek look on Harbor freight site and look for a welding cart made to haul welding tanks with 20inch bycles tires and with a little work can make a good dolly to fit you needs I made one but haven'tryed it yet will start to move hives shortly.:thumbsup:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have a Kelley's nose truck (item356) working for over thirty years and it works fine. They also sell a double wheel one (item 356-D). This would work well for rough terrain. Page 90 in the 2010 catalog. Look no further if it is handtruck you are seeking.


----------



## arkansasbee (Dec 22, 2003)

I use the Kelly 356-D double wheeled truck. I asked them to weld an extra few inches on the base plate to make it 17" long--long enough to reach across a super from the side. Works excellently.


----------



## probee (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h54MdnOcJvU&feature=related

( lift: by cordless drill)


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1879683917698421507#

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2246113679551759724#


----------



## probee (Dec 31, 2009)

odfrank said:


> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1879683917698421507#
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2246113679551759724#


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5HMPuJbaL0&feature=related

Better.


----------



## lake thompson honey (Feb 11, 2007)

headed to texas sunday morning. does anyone want a valley craft cart with rubber tires, hand brakes and tilt forks for $390? call me at 605-480-1048.

david folsland


----------



## Lance (Aug 11, 2005)

Build your own. 3D drawings can be downloaded at http://www.mbbeekeeping.com/3d-beekeeping-equipment
Hope that helps.


----------

